# clearance skeletons



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I just happened upon several clearance items on the Shindigz website. They have their Titan ($79) skeleton and their 5+ foot ($29) skeletons at great prices. The skeletons are like the Walgreens style, but with glowing eyes. I have a free shipping code... SZMJM4 on orders over $75.

They have a lot of other goodies on clearance. I bought several hanging style props for their parts.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Although they don't state the regular price of the Titan, he is on clearance. I think he was $179. My sister bought one on sale for $129 and LOVES it!


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

i watched the video for it. they are well worth 29.99. i wonder why they are selling them so cheap?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

theric85 said:


> i watched the video for it. they are well worth 29.99. i wonder why they are selling them so cheap?


Probably too many left and they need to make room for new items, I would assume. Heck of a buy, whatever the case...

Thank you for the information about the skeletons, Pumpkinprincess. While browsing, I noticed a really cool haunted tree prop for $29.99 also, although it is out of stock and not available for ordering at the moment (of course).

If anyone has not ordered from Shindigz before, sign up and you will be e-mailed a coupon for $10 off your first order of $50 or higher (basically, free shipping).


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I picked up a skeleton, and it said it was the last one. I had tried to order two, but it only had one available. I also picked up some spiders. I seem to be giving all mine away. I wish I had known about the $10 coupon. Oh well, I'll use it next time.


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

I checked it out...thanks for the tip Pumpkinprincess.
I noticed that they have flaming cauldrons on sale for $9.99. That's a very good price considering I paid about $30 for mine. They don't look like much, but are actually really cool when lit up. Here's a pict...


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice cauldrons. It is a shame that they are out of the skeletons. That is a big size for the price.


----------



## warlordstudios (Mar 8, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love your gargoyles, Banshee. That's a great looking room. Is that a room in your house, or your haunt?


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks, Scareme. I got the gargoyles from Target years ago and they're some of my favorite props. 

That is my living room. When we moved here, I painted two walls a deep red color and the opposite walls a dark amber, which combined with the right lighting and props makes for great ambience. 

My haunt (where I have my annual Halloween bash) is the VFW in my town. This year, I'm going with a cyrpt/catacomb theme. Can't wait!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The room looks amazing, Banshee3. Very cool gargoyle (Target was so much better years ago). Is that large piece of architecture attached to the wall a mirror? 

Here is one of the 5'-tall, $29.99 skeletons; they are pretty much like the Walgreens ones (same maker, Sunstar), although these have lighted eyes and seem a little more sturdy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish I had one of those. They sold out quickly evidently.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

printersdevil, Check Costco in July or August. If they carry the skeletons again, that's when they hit the stores. They are only $30-$35, depending on which region, and stand 5 feet tall. Last year they sold out quickly.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, I will watch on here. I don't have a Costco here, so buying a membership and trip to Dallas area would make it more expensive for me though. I loved that these had a stand. Do the ones at Costco?


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> The room looks amazing, Banshee3. Very cool gargoyle (Target was so much better years ago). Is that large piece of architecture attached to the wall a mirror?
> 
> Here is one of the 5'-tall, $29.99 skeletons; they are pretty much like the Walgreens ones (same maker, Sunstar), although these have lighted eyes and seem a little more sturdy.
> View attachment 195070


get that mother unfolded i wanna see it in action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that skeleton looks nothing like the one i bought from the walgreens by my house. the spine is way thicker, looks more round too.


if they are on sale tomorrow, im gonna buy one, hopefully they have some left.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

No, the Costco skellys do not come with a stand.


----------



## Badvoodoo (Apr 2, 2014)

thanks for the heads up ..."keep haunting and scare often "


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

theric85 said:


> get that mother unfolded i wanna see it in action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Since you asked so nicely, sure, no problem I have skeletons lurking in far more places than just the closet...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the first picture. The skeleton looks like a real model with the arms posed that way. Reminds me of a Price Is Right girl with the washer behind her.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> The skeleton looks like a real model with the arms posed that way. Reminds me of a Price Is Right girl with the washer behind her.


Haha. Unfortunately, the pose likely would not hold outside in strong winds, since the skeleton does not have lockable joints.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks for the pics. i think they are no longer on sale!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought three. I haven't received them yet. Now wish I would have picked up more. I am debating the Titan skeleton. He would make an awesome corpsed grim reaper!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> The room looks amazing, Banshee3. Very cool gargoyle (Target was so much better years ago). Is that large piece of architecture attached to the wall a mirror?
> 
> Here is one of the 5'-tall, $29.99 skeletons; they are pretty much like the Walgreens ones (same maker, Sunstar), although these have lighted eyes and seem a little more sturdy.
> View attachment 195070


I picked up a half dozen of the Sunstar skeletons before Walgreens started caring theirs. The Sunstar ones are definitely better/sturdier


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

i'm pretty sure theyre all gone. cant find them anywhere on there (bang head)


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Garthgoyle, yes that's a mirror--one of my favorite features of the room. Here's a better pict of it....

Target was better then. I got a great skeleton from there about two years ago--6' tall, jointed, sturdy, and only $39.99! They did not have them last year, but I'm hoping maybe this year. The skelly you got there looks pretty nice for the price. If anyone finds those again (or anything similar) let me know...I need lots of them for my crypt this Halloween!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the mirror, Banshee3. The shelf that the gargoyle is perched upon is really cool, too. I either have that same candelabra or one incredibly close in styling.

Thanks. For the price, I am quite happy with the skeleton, especially since it included a stand.


----------

